# How long would you wait before starting another cycle?



## RandomBear (Sep 3, 2013)

Title says it. Would you wait for 1 or 2 months after your PCT to start another cycle or would you just start another cycle directly after your PCT?

Oh and another thing, my father used to be a bodybuilder and he competed with lots of gear back in the day, so when i told him i'm planning to go on my first cycle with 250mg of test EW for 12 weeks, he said that its better if i keep the dosages high and cycle short, because if i'm running on low dosages i'm just wasting it, is that true? (not that i don't trust my dad, i just want to know about other people's opinions)


----------



## kubes (Sep 3, 2013)

The general rule is time on plus pct equals time off. So 2 cycles a year with proper recovery in between. Labs would be the only way to know for sure. Cruising and blasting would be a different story. 250 EW of test for many wouldn't be worth it to cycle with.


----------



## butthole69 (Sep 3, 2013)

500mg per week for 8-12 weeks. Even your dad knows that. Your dad is one smart cookie. I bet he smells like chew and cheap cologne


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 3, 2013)

Rest same length as the cycles.
12 wks cycles = 12 wks rest(not including pct)


----------



## BigBob (Sep 3, 2013)

Bear, If you plan on competing than thats a whole other ball game. Personaly i would take off a minimum of 3 months. I do trt now but I prefer a lower does over a longer period of time. slow and steady.


----------



## joshck (Sep 3, 2013)

If ur dad was a big dude back in the day listen to him...no offense to anyone on here and im not talking about anyone but most of these guys on boards r skinny kids...trying to tell u what to do and weigh 140 pounds...im sure ur dad knows a few tricks of the trade and could probably save u a few years. U gotta experiment and see what works for u....not this guy or that guy..time off varies from person to person and on goals...just make sure to get bloodwork often


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 3, 2013)

Only way to know for sure is to get your bloods done.  If you ran. 24 weeks cycle,  with good pct,  you could be ready to rock in 12 weeks. Just do proper pct,  wait 8 weeks and get your levels tested.


----------



## RandomBear (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, i do plan to compete, thats the only reason i'm going on my first cycle. But there's something i don't quite get, if after your cycle you were to go off for a total of 3 months won't your gains from the cycle be totally gone by the end of the 3 months? I do see the posibilites if for example a guy weighing 160 and his genetic limit is at 180 and after he ran his first cycle he got to 180, i do see it being very possible to keep the gains but lets say if you've already reached your genetic limit at 180 and after the first cycle u went up to 200, would it still be possible to keep the gains for so long without getting back on cycle?


----------



## BigBob (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes you can keep gains after the cycle. lets say over a 5 year period you did 10 cycles. each time you keep 10 lbs of solid muscle. That would take you from 180 to 280! I exxagerste but you see my point. I never competed but my natural wieght was 210 before i ever touched steroids. After the first 10 years I was 275. But competitors generally have to stay on all the time.


----------



## kubes (Sep 3, 2013)

BigBob said:


> Yes you can keep gains after the cycle. lets say over a 5 year period you did 10 cycles. each time you keep 10 lbs of solid muscle. That would take you from 180 to 280! I exxagerste but you see my point. I never competed but my natural wieght was 210 before i ever touched steroids. After the first 10 years I was 275. But competitors generally have to stay on all the time.



This is right on but remember to adjust your nutrition for the new muscle growth. Nutrition and rest are the hardest part of this game IMHO


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 3, 2013)

BigBob said:


> Yes you can keep gains after the cycle. lets say over a 5 year period you did 10 cycles. each time you keep 10 lbs of solid muscle. That would take you from 180 to 280! I exxagerste but you see my point. I never competed but my natural wieght was 210 before i ever touched steroids. After the first 10 years I was 275. But competitors generally have to stay on all the time.



listen to these guys. and no diss towards josh...but alot of these guys are big dudes and/or know alot. theres competeing bodybuilders on here as well.
the guys u see on stage at the Mr. O started lifting n dieting when they were teen agers. most are on high doses of multiple oils and orals all year round. but u can get on stage if u know what youre doing and are 110% dedicated. Diet n gym routine is more important than your cycle. but your first cycle will be your best gains. try the ol school common cycle of....

Test Cyp or Enan @ 500mg week- wks 1-12
Deca @ 400mg week - wks 1-10
Dbol @ 25-50mg every day-wks 1-4(i usually use the oral til half my cycle..so this wld be the first 6wks...but 4wks is said to be safe)

dnt be surprised if u put on 20-30lbs...as i did with this as my first cycle.

but for your question....
if your cycle +pct lasts 12wks....take 12wks off.
3mnths on...3mnths off...3mnths on...3mnths off= 1year


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 3, 2013)

Yetty approved  ↑   ...watch your tone joshock.lol..kdn.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 3, 2013)

RandomBear said:


> Title says it. Would you wait for 1 or 2 months after your PCT to start another cycle or would you just start another cycle directly after your PCT?
> 
> Oh and another thing, my father used to be a bodybuilder and he competed with lots of gear back in the day, so when i told him i'm planning to go on my first cycle with 250mg of test EW for 12 weeks, he said that its better if i keep the dosages high and cycle short, because if i'm running on low dosages i'm just wasting it, is that true? (not that i don't trust my dad, i just want to know about other people's opinions)



Bear whats your age.. training experience in years pre gear ?  Makes all differece in the world having a good base of reached. potential.. any of pops pictures u wana share? How big was he at his prime before he got the lazy boy and flat screen.. kdn....


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 5, 2013)

Waiting inbetween cycles whats that??? LOL


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 5, 2013)

mightyjohn said:


> waiting inbetween cycles whats that??? Lol



x2


----------



## paak (Sep 5, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> Waiting inbetween cycles whats that??? LOL



:yeahthat:

3 months off :naughty1: LOL
4-6 weeks off is what I take off. A high dose IMO isn't 500mg a week. 1500 a week is high! 250mg a week is pointless IMO if you are "cycling". Lots of different goals on this forum & very smart group of people!! This is the best place to start with questions.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol, so a compromise would be to wait 4-6 weeks, run your labs and decide after you get the results. Personally, I'm more worried about my liver than HRT.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2013)

GastrocGuy said:


> Lol, so a compromise would be to wait 4-6 weeks, run your labs and decide after you get the results. Personally, I'm more worried about my liver than HRT.



What are u running again?  Make sure u get some kind of liver aid like syllmarian extract..or the liver aid from synthetek sponsor here.
Cheap  insurance for the liver etc


----------



## GastrocGuy (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the OP was just running Enanth and he was asking about off time between cycles. If he starts any 17aas, he should follow your advice on the liver aid, and understand how important the liver is, and allow it to recover as well, not just look at natural test levels getting back up.


----------



## butthole69 (Sep 7, 2013)

An injectable b12 product like Synthelamin can help with the liver


----------



## wrees (Sep 14, 2013)

just my 2 cents, im on my first cycle right now, im running 500mg test cyp and 200mg deca weekly, im doing very well on this cycle and feel great, no problems so far, in doing my 4th pin today and ive gained 10lbs so far, you can see my progress and details of cycle in the "member's log" section, i dont know shit compared to these guys but I can say Im glad i didnt run any less than the 500mg of test.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 14, 2013)

time on plus PCT = time off. 


VP


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah that ↑↑


----------

